# How do i fix this hanging wall mirror?



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey everyone i bought this mirror for my room and it keeps falling down. Because those hooks keep coming off the cardboard back. So how do i fix this permanately? I tried everything. I tried to glue the hooks to the back. I tried to put the hooks in a diff place but still they dont stay. Looking forward to replies.

http://imageshack.us/a/img820/2416/6ypr.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img28/2250/1dl4.jpg


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothings going to work trying to attach to that flimsy backing.
Going to have to use something like Eye hooks out in the frame.


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

so no way to fix this ?


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

What's the frame made of? Can't tell in the pics. Is it substantial? You can do what real picture framers do and attach two screw eyes into the frame and then use picture wire between them.


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

Live_Oak said:


> What's the frame made of? Can't tell in the pics. Is it substantial? You can do what real picture framers do and attach two screw eyes into the frame and then use picture wire between them.


Its made of cardboard so not sure how i can screw eyes into the frame?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

What you need is something attached to a larger surface back there. Spread the load across more of the material instead of just at those small points. I seem to recall large, flat pieces of plastic with an eye for a hook on the back of some posters. Perhaps something like that. Maybe some pieces of wood could be glued across the back and then a hanging wire attached to them?


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

How about command adhesive strips.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

msaeger said:


> How about command adhesive strips.


Their velcro-like picture hanging strips could work. Is this in a bathroom though? For that you'd want to be careful about moisture. They make 3M strips for the bath, but not the velcro-like kind. But given it's got a cardboard backing you'd likely have bigger problems with that before the strips gave out...


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Peters879 said:


> Call a professional he can solve your problem


Given this is a DIY forum, that's a bit ridiculous. There are lots of tasks that truly benefit from help from a pro. What helps even more is educating people about reasons why. Not just blanket statements with no explanations.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

you could get a picture cleat. that would spread the load out more.

Glue one side to the back of the mirror, the other side screw to the wall or glue to the wall.


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

how come nobody told me abt clips like these: http://www.hardwarestore.com/mirror-holders-and-anchors-218040.aspx. i just saw these at walmart and they worked fine. thx for all ur help guys.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

You asked about "hanging it", not clamping it hard to the wall. There's a ton of different ways to put stuff on a wall. Had you included a picture of the whole mirror it might have been obvious to use that kind of clip. But when you showed just a pair of torn out clips on cardboard, those kinds of clips wouldn't have seemed ideal.

But it's good to hear you've made progress!


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it is hanged and next is clip


----------

